

How can I do redundancy for LoadBalancer level? - dreampeppers99

I'm studying load balancing http://www.linuxvirtualserver.org/ and I came to a point where I would like to know: How can I deal when my Director (LoadBalancer machine) dies? Or better how can I apply redundant to LoadBalancer level?
======
staunch
By having two Directors and using Linux HA (High Availability) tools to
monitor and take over.

[http://www.austintek.com/LVS/LVS-HOWTO/HOWTO/LVS-
HOWTO.failo...](http://www.austintek.com/LVS/LVS-HOWTO/HOWTO/LVS-
HOWTO.failover.html#director_failure)

Also check out HAProxy <http://haproxy.1wt.eu/>

~~~
dreampeppers99
Thanks

